# Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele



## System (14. Februar 2008)

*Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,632039


----------



## wOJ (14. Februar 2008)

Sexy Beach 3 habt ihr vergessen xD


----------



## TheAnubiz (14. Februar 2008)

Biing! 1 fehlt auch ... -.-"


----------



## Fyrex (14. Februar 2008)

Wow, eine sehr offene Auflistung. Dachte erst das wird so eine spießige verklemmte Nummer, aber es ist alles dabei! ^^


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 14.02.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Sexy Beach 3 habt ihr vergessen xD


Um Gottes Willen...wenn die ganzen Illusion-Games noch dazu kommen würden, wären die Plätze 1-15 sicher den Jap. Entwicklern vorbehalten...


----------



## KainLaVey (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Ich find BibleBlack immer noch am besten!


----------



## lenymo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				wOJ am 14.02.2008 12:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Sexy Beach 3 habt ihr vergessen xD


Und die 3D Sexvilla erst recht ^^


----------



## Kandinata (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RichardLancelot am 14.02.2008 13:30 schrieb:
			
		

> Um Gottes Willen...wenn die ganzen Illusion-Games noch dazu kommen würden, wären die Plätze 1-15 sicher den Jap. Entwicklern vorbehalten...



Ohja sicherlich, aber dann nicht nur 1-15 sondern alle 20 

Interessanterweise steckt in einem Teil dieser Spiele sogar eine gewisse Qualität drin das sie nichtmal allzu "billig" wirken, sondern durchaus als "normale" Spiele durchgehen


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 14.02.2008 14:03 schrieb:
			
		

> Und die 3D Sexvilla erst recht ^^


Ist dabei...


			
				Kandinata am 14.02.2008 14:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Ohja sicherlich, aber dann nicht nur 1-15 sondern alle 20
> 
> Interessanterweise steckt in einem Teil dieser Spiele sogar eine gewisse Qualität drin das sie nichtmal allzu "billig" wirken, sondern durchaus als "normale" Spiele durchgehen


Erinnere mich einfach nicht mehr dran, das ich derartiges Material jemals auf meiner Platte hatte...ich freu mich bis heute das die HD damals einfach gestorben ist...(konnte wohl kein japanisch  )
Fakt ist, das solche Spiele schon ganz schön "erbärmlich" sind. Merkwürdiger Weise scheinen sie reißenden Absatz zu finden.


----------



## Rabowke (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RichardLancelot am 14.02.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt istIch finde, das solche Spiele schon ganz schön "erbärmlich" sind. Merkwürdiger Weise scheinen sie reißenden Absatz zu finden.


Ich habs mal korrigiert.   

3D Sex Villa ist übrigens auf Platz #1 ... falls es wen interessiert.


----------



## lenymo (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				RichardLancelot am 14.02.2008 14:08 schrieb:
			
		

> Fakt ist, das solche Spiele schon ganz schön "erbärmlich" sind. Merkwürdiger Weise scheinen sie reißenden Absatz zu finden.


Wenn du mit Absatz meinst das sie viel gekauft werden ... ich denke eher weniger. Aber mal ganz im ernst dieses sinnfreie Rumgestochere als Sexvilla etc ist auch nicht grade erotisch oder großartig unterhaltsam alldings fand ich den Hot Coffee Mod bei GTA schon recht "reizvoll" ich finde sowas könnte es durchaus häufiger in Spielen für Erwachsene geben aber sie sollten halt keine reinen Bumsprogramme wie das oben genannte sein.


----------



## RichardLancelot (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 14.02.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich denke eher weniger.


Also Illusion macht in Japan einen ganz vorzüglichen Umsatz mit Sexy Beach und Artificial Girl. Ich bin da vor Ewigkeiten mal auf Zahlen gestoßen...find sie nur leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Allysken (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Da fehlen aber noch mehrere Spiele .

Days of Oblivion
http://www.amazon.de/Days-Oblivion-II-Frozen-Eternity/dp/B00006FS4Q

Bikini Karate Babes
http://www.warriorsofelysia.com/index.cfm?&referer_id=

Ibiza Babe Watch 
http://www.amazon.de/CDV-Software-Entertainment-AG-Babewatch/dp/B000056OB8

usw. usw ^^


----------



## Solon25 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				lenymo am 14.02.2008 14:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich finde sowas könnte es durchaus häufiger in Spielen für Erwachsene geben aber *sie sollten halt keine reinen Bumsprogramme wie das oben genannte sein*.


Spiel für "Erwachsene"? Keine Bumsorgien? Erinnert mich an The Nomad Soul, da war das die "Bumsszene 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## docsnyder08 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 14.02.2008 14:57 schrieb:
			
		

> lenymo am 14.02.2008 14:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ich frage mich, warum sich jemand so lange solch einen screenshot auf der platte speichert...   

bin aber auch der meinung, dass sex- oder liebesszenen in spielen für erwachsene durchaus ihre berechtigung haben, wenn sie denn zum spiel bzw. zur story passen.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				docsnyder08 am 14.02.2008 21:40 schrieb:
			
		

> ich frage mich, warum sich jemand so lange solch einen screenshot auf der platte speichert...


Geh mal zu gamefaqs.com und geb da Nomad Soul ein...


----------



## docsnyder08 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Solon25 am 14.02.2008 22:45 schrieb:
			
		

> docsnyder08 am 14.02.2008 21:40 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh sorry


----------



## Herbboy (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				docsnyder08 am 14.02.2008 22:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Solon25 am 14.02.2008 22:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tja, da hat solon den screenie aber sehr schnell hochgeladen!!!   

bei erotischen games bekommt das wort "screenshot" btw ne ganz andere bedeutung...  


die babes bei vampire:bloodlines, auch die, die man spielen konnte, waren (bis auf die nosferatu...) aber auch recht sexy, halt auf eine nicht so offenherzige art und weise.


----------



## Solon25 (14. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Herbboy am 14.02.2008 23:00 schrieb:
			
		

> tja, da hat solon den screenie aber sehr schnell hochgeladen!!!


Ich kann zwar mit dem Dreamcast ins Internet, aber keine Screnshots von Spielen damit machen. Kann man bei gamefaqs Shots hochladen? Ich denke nicht ^^


----------



## Zubunapy (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Es fehlen Mods!! Hot Coffee. Cynematic...

Und natürlich Sven Bomwollen


----------



## lenymo (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Zubunapy am 15.02.2008 00:14 schrieb:
			
		

> Es fehlen Mods!! Hot Coffee. Cynematic...
> 
> Und natürlich Sven Bomwollen


Letzteres ist wohl nur für Sodomisten erotisch


----------



## margoyle (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

kurze frage:

aus welchen spielen sind denn die beiden damen unten rechts???
(die kamen nämlich keider nicht mehr vor...)

greetz


----------



## Athrun (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Wenn ich mich richtig erinner,sollte die Dame in der mitte unten zu The Witcher gehören (war jedenfalls in einer Vorschau zu The Witcher zu sehen)


----------



## margoyle (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

und die rechts unten ??? kennt die keiner?
(die is doch die interessanteste ;oP )


----------



## Silence (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Mich würd auch interessieren, welch holde Schönheit sich da rechts unten entblättert. :0o

@Herrn Moers: Sie können doch sicher weiterhelfen, oder?


----------



## SebastianThoeing (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				Silence am 15.02.2008 13:19 schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würd auch interessieren, welch holde Schönheit sich da rechts unten entblättert. :0o
> 
> @Herrn Moers: Sie können doch sicher weiterhelfen, oder?



Die Dame rechts unten in der Collage stammt - soweit ich richtig informiert bin - von Tabula Rasa.


----------



## FrankMoers (15. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				SebTh am 15.02.2008 13:42 schrieb:
			
		

> Silence am 15.02.2008 13:19 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jap, das ist Sarah Morrison aus Tabula Rasa, die in dem Spiel aber leider nicht so offenherzig zu sehen ist


----------



## phoenix-one (16. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Uh wie schön ^^ ..bevorzuge jedoch echtes Fleisch ;P

Ja, hat schon was mit Valentinstag zu tun, ich mein es geht für uns Männer ja um Frauen..also, warum auch nicht aureizende? ^^


----------



## BlackDead (16. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				FrankMoers am 15.02.2008 23:41 schrieb:
			
		

> SebTh am 15.02.2008 13:42 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ein Paradebeispiel von Regel 34.   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ananas45 (16. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Wo ist Bloodrayne?


----------



## phoeniX-himself (17. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Krystal Forscutt


----------



## RichardLancelot (18. Februar 2008)

*AW:*



			
				phoeniX-himself am 17.02.2008 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Krystal Forscutt


Die passt ja auch vorzüglich ins topic 

@tabula rasa: Wenn man mal ne kleine Bildsuche nach Tabula Rasa startet, muss man feststellen, das viele Damen recht locker mit ihren Reizen umgehen...nur eben nicht im Spiel


----------



## Gustavo (20. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

Na da habt Ihr aber wirklich zwei wirklich gute und auch lustige Spiele vergessen !!!!

Was ist mit " BIING"  und " BIING2"


----------



## Logan21a (21. Februar 2008)

*AW:*

" BIING" und " BIING2" gehören für mich unbedingt dazu.


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (10. Juni 2012)

Oh! Wet - The Sexy Empire gehört ohne Diskussion auf den ersten Platz. Die einzige Wi-Sim, bei der ich nicht pleite gegangen bin sondern kräftig Kohle gemacht habe... 

Wo ist die "Virtual Desktop Lula" ? Biing fehlt (wie bereits 2x angemerkt wurde)...


----------



## sophiemaus88 (19. Dezember 2012)

dachte das redlightcenter nummer 1 wird mehr erotik hat kein anders game trauig das wäre echt nummer ...


----------



## RichardLancelot (19. Dezember 2012)

sophiemaus88 schrieb:


> dachte das redlightcenter nummer 1 wird mehr erotik hat kein anders game trauig das wäre echt nummer ...


Das ist n' Rätselsatz, richtig? Man muss die 3 Punkte am Ende korrekt positionieren um den Satz begreiflich zu machen?!


----------



## Rabowke (19. Dezember 2012)

RichardLancelot schrieb:


> Das ist n' Rätselsatz, richtig? Man muss die 3 Punkte am Ende korrekt positionieren um den Satz begreiflich zu machen?!


 Wobei ich befürchte, dass man selbst dann den Sinn immer noch nicht versteht ...


----------



## painkiller24 (19. Dezember 2012)

*whut?*



sophiemaus88 schrieb:


> dachte das redlightcenter nummer 1 wird mehr erotik hat kein anders game trauig das wäre echt nummer ...


 
Hier das englische Äquivalent: Has anyone really been far even as decided to use even go want to do look more like?


----------



## Lokkregar (3. Juni 2013)

Ohgott, die 3D Sex Villa hatte ich vor etlichen Jahren mal geschenkt bekommen^^ Paltz 1 aber sowas von schlecht


----------



## Sayaka (28. November 2014)

na GEH! Mein lieblings eroge Custom Maid 3d ist nicht in der Liste, dabei hatte das so einen tollen spezial Controller.


----------



## Wynn (28. November 2014)

Sayaka schrieb:


> na GEH! Mein lieblings eroge Custom Maid 3d ist nicht in der Liste, dabei hatte das so einen tollen spezial Controller.



Der Controller hat der zufällig vibriert ?


----------



## Sayaka (28. November 2014)

Wynn schrieb:


> Der Controller hat der zufällig vibriert ?


stell dir ein Onahole mit USB Anschluss vor.....


----------



## FreiherrSeymore (23. September 2017)

Ich bin Progamer in Sexgames auf dem c64


----------



## pcg-veteran (9. Januar 2018)

Der Artikel "Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele" ist nun fast 10 Jahre alt. Er sollte vielleicht besser umbenannt werden in "Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele auf DEUTSCH vor 2008".

Ist es normal, daß in der Gallerie zu den Top 20 Games gar keine Bilder angezeigt werden? 

Einige der aufgelisteten Spiele, zB von Carsten Wieland (siehe Carsten Wieland Video Game Credits and Biography - MobyGames  ), kenne ich noch aus den 90ern, allerdings sind diese heute wohl nur noch aus Nostalgie-Gründen interessant, falls man sie überhaupt noch auf einem 64-bit-System installieren und spielen kann.

#6 hat Bible Black erwähnt. (siehe https://vndb.org/v9 , https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bible_Black ) Bible Black ist eine japanische Visual Novel von Sei Shoujo mit englischer Übersetzung aus dem Jahr 2000. Da es keine deutsche Übersetzung gibt, ist das Spiel hierzulande wohl so gut wie unbekannt, wie auch die anderen Werke von Sei Shoujo.

Wer schon einmal in Japan war, hat vermutlich bemerkt, daß die Japaner in diesem Gebiet eine andere Kultur haben und  seit den 80ern tausende erotische bzw. pornographische PC- und Konsolenspiele (Visual Novels, Rollenspiele, ...) auf den Markt gebracht haben. Da aber wegen der hohen Übersetzungskosten (Sprache, unterschiedliche Zeichensysteme) nur ein Bruchteil davon ins englische (und so gut wie nichts ins deutsche) übersetzt wird, sind diese im Westen weitgehend unbekannt und unzugänglich. ( https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JAST_USA ) Im Vergleich dazu scheint der deutsche Markt für solche Games verschwindend klein bzw vernachlässigbar. 

Vielleicht könntet ihr (die Redaktion) eure Top-20 Liste aktualisieren und in verschiedene Kategorien aufteilen, zB in 
 "Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele-Klassiker aus den 90ern (dt.)"
 "Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele aus den 2000ern (dt)"
 "Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten internationalen PC-Spiele (e)"

PS :
Seit einiger Zeit werden auch auf Steam vermehrt Spiele mit sexuellem Content veröffentlicht, u.a. vor kurzem die gesammelten Werke von Leisure Suit Larry ...


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Januar 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit werden auch auf Steam vermehrt Spiele mit sexuellem Content veröffentlicht, u.a. vor kurzem die gesammelten Werke von Leisure Suit Larry ...



Nö, werden nicht, Steam verbietet sogar explizit das anbieten von "uncensor Patches" durch Hersteller im Community Bereich aus lauter Panik vor nackten Tatsachen.

Und Larry ist keine Erotik und schon gar kein Sex, das ist Slapstick mit schlüpfrigem Humor. Ich jedenfalls habe die Serie geliebt aber NIE als erotisch wahrgenommen.


----------



## McDrake (9. Januar 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Der Artikel "Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele" ist nun fast 10 Jahre alt. Er sollte vielleicht besser umbenannt werden in "Special - PC Games: Die 20 heißesten und erotischsten PC-Spiele auf DEUTSCH vor 2008".



Und warum bist du jetzt genau bei diesem Artikel hängen geblieben?


----------



## pcg-veteran (9. Januar 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Nö, werden nicht, Steam verbietet sogar explizit das anbieten von "uncensor Patches" durch Hersteller im Community Bereich aus lauter Panik vor nackten Tatsachen.



Ich bezog mich eher auf die Tatsache, daß bei Steam inzwischen zu den globalen Tags "Erotik" 866 und "Sexual Content" 638 Spiele gelistet sind, Tendenz steigend. 

Das mit dem Verbot von "uncensor"-Patches im Community-Bereich ist natürlich bedauerlich, ist aber vermutlich den Zensur-Gesetzen in unterschiedlichen Ländern geschuldet. 
Wenn man bedenkt, daß auch heute noch (so gut wie) alle Menschen durch einen sexuellen Akt gezeugt und alle Menschen nackt geboren werden, ist das ganze Zensur-Thema lächerlich.


----------



## pcg-veteran (9. Januar 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und warum bist du jetzt genau bei diesem Artikel hängen geblieben?



Weil er mir mit einem Teaser-Bild von Larry 8 im Artikel-Bereich direkt unter den News angezeigt wird -- neben aktuellen Artikeln wie "Die einflussreichsten PC-Spiele: Teil 4 - Rennspiele und Wirtschaftssimulationen" oder "Assassin's Creed Origins Komplettlösung". Daß der Artikel von 2008/9 ist, sieht man erst auf den zweiten Blick.


----------



## Spiritogre (9. Januar 2018)

pcg-veteran schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich eher auf die Tatsache, daß bei Steam inzwischen zu den globalen Tags "Erotik" 866 und "Sexual Content" 638 Spiele gelistet sind, Tendenz steigend.
> 
> Das mit dem Verbot von "uncensor"-Patches im Community-Bereich ist natürlich bedauerlich, ist aber vermutlich den Zensur-Gesetzen in unterschiedlichen Ländern geschuldet.
> Wenn man bedenkt, daß auch heute noch (so gut wie) alle Menschen durch einen sexuellen Akt gezeugt und alle Menschen nackt geboren werden, ist das ganze Zensur-Thema lächerlich.



Die Erotik Tags in Steam sind lächerlich. Jede Romantik Visual Novel hat so einen obwohl das Maximum was man sieht vielleicht eine Kußszene ist. Mehr als oben ohne oder nackt von hinten wie in Witcher 3 wirst du in Spielen bei Steam nicht zu sehen kriegen.

Das Verbot, dass Hersteller Links zu ihren Uncensor Patches posten hat wohl kaum was mit den Befindlichkeiten einzelner Länder zu tun sondern ist schlicht der Tatsache geschuldet, dass die Leute die Spiele so zocken sollen wie Steam sie anbietet. Die Patches sind Steam selbst ein Dorn im Auge gewesen, sie wurden ja auch erst vor ein paar Wochen verboten. 
Und Steam bietet eben nach amerikanischen Gesetzen an, was öffentlich auch Jugendlichen gezeigt werden darf an. Ansonsten hat Steam ja ohnehin Länder IP Sperren, sonst wäre die Bibliothek bei Steam ziemlich leer, da Steam auch in China oder anderen restriktiven Ländern nutzbar ist.


----------



## Shadow_Man (9. Januar 2018)

Dabei sind die Spiele mega harmlos. Da sieht man vielleicht mal die Brüste und das wird dann zensiert. Als ob noch nie ein Jugendlicher Brüste gesehen hat.
Die Spiele mit wirklichem sexuellen Hintergrund, bei denen auch gevögelt wird, die gibt's doch auf Steam gar nicht.

Ich persönlich hab überhaupt nichts gegen solche Spiele, das ist eben Erwachsenenunterhaltung. Aber bei Spielen tut man leider immer noch so, als wäre es nur was für Jugendliche.
Man könnte ja auch einfach einen ab 18 Bereich einführen, aber da zeigt man bei Valve anscheinend kein Interesse dran.


----------



## Basileukum (13. Januar 2021)

Ja nu, wo ist die Bildergalerie hin?


----------



## fud1974 (13. Januar 2021)

Basileukum schrieb:


> Ja nu, wo ist die Bildergalerie hin?



War die jetzt so ein Verlust? 

Eventuell mit den Umbaumaßnahmen für die Webseite die wohl laufend im ersten Quartal stattfinden sollen gestorben (jedenfalls so mein Stand aus einer der letzten Gamesaktuell Podcasts dass PcGames.de weiter umgebaut wird, auch das Forum.. jaja!  Übrigens schon witzig dass PCGames.de umgebaut werden soll und Gamesaktuell.de selber wohl nur leicht, weil PCGames.de die stärkere Marke ist.. und das erfährt man im Gamesaktuell Podcast. Verwirrung komplett.) 

Wäre auch mal Zeit dass nicht mehr die ältesten News immer in der Anzeige nach oben gespült werden, aber das passiert wohl weil irgendwelche Bots die am besten laufenden Links indizieren oder so.. bei DEM Thema könnte ich mir das jedenfalls vorstellen...


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2021)

fud1974 schrieb:


> War die jetzt so ein Verlust?
> 
> Eventuell mit den Umbaumaßnahmen für die Webseite die wohl laufend im ersten Quartal stattfinden sollen gestorben



Oder gleiches Problem wie bei Steam und vielen kleinen Spieleportalen, aufgrund des deutschen Jugendschmutzes sind jegliche Form von nackten Tatsachen in Spielen nicht zu zeigen und der Zugang ist selbst Erwachsenen zu verwehren. 

Die meisten kleinen privat betriebenen Foren haben unglaublich Angst davor, wenn jemand etwa ein oben Ohne Bild etwa aus einer Nackt-Mod für Bethesda Spiele postet, weil die scheinbar dann gleich abgemahnt werden.


----------



## MichaelG (13. Januar 2021)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Dabei sind die Spiele mega harmlos. Da sieht man vielleicht mal die Brüste und das wird dann zensiert. Als ob noch nie ein Jugendlicher Brüste gesehen hat.
> Die Spiele mit wirklichem sexuellen Hintergrund, bei denen auch gevögelt wird, die gibt's doch auf Steam gar nicht.



Sag das mal nicht: Leisure Suit Yacht (das Spiel hat nichts mit Larry zu tun), Man in the House, My summer with mom and sis, Visiting aunt sara, Being a DIK, Sisterly Lust, Escort Simulator u. andere. Die sind auch alle USK 18 und das mit Recht. Da geht es schon richtiggehend und räusper* explizit zur Sache. Incl. schwanger werden und Co. Von diversen japanischen Anime/Hentaispielen mit solchen Szenarien will ich gar nicht erst anfangen. Da gibt es auch bei Steam uncencored Versionen. Bzw. gibt es im Netz auch Uncutpatches. Selbst für Spiele wie die Sims gibt es Mods für so etwas.

Diese Sorte Spiele sind aber in Deutschland aktuell bei Steam geblockt (dieser Inhalt steht in Ihrem Land nicht zur Verfügung). Ob VPN funktioniert keine Ahnung. Die sind auch deutlich mehr als ein erweitertes Strippoker.   Da sieht man nicht nur paar nackte Titten. Nicht mal die expliziten Hentai Puzzle. Diese vorgenannten Titel laufen/liefen bei Steam in der Regel unter dem Suchtag Erotik oder auch NSFW (not Safe for Work)  

Bis vor wenigen Wochen (wo Steam dann auf einmal diesen Rappel bekommen hatte und alles gesperrt hat wo man auch nur 1 fitzelchen zu viel Titten sieht) gab es mehrere 100 solcher Titel im Shop zu finden. Jetzt findest Du nicht mal welche wo nur eine Titte rauslugt (mal übertrieben gesagt). Mich wundert, daß noch ein FC3 und The Witcher 3 hier bei Steam drin sind. *sarkasmusmod off*

Die sollen mal bei Steam endlich eine anständige Altersverifizierung einbauen und gut ist es. Ausweisscan oder Postident. Egal wie. Sonst gehts als nächstes an die Shooter oder generell USK 18 Content.

Shooter mit USK 18 und Splattereffekten kann ich bei Steam weiterhin (noch?) ohne Altersprüfung so kaufen aber bei ein paar nackten Titten und etwas poppen drehen die frei. Typisch Ami. Rübe ab kein Problem. Nippel zu sehen Weltuntergang.


----------



## Spiritogre (13. Januar 2021)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Die sollen mal bei Steam endlich eine anständige Altersverifizierung einbauen und gut ist es. Ausweisscan oder Postident. Egal wie. Sonst gehts als nächstes an die Shooter oder generell USK 18 Content.


Grundsätzlich gilt das für alle, auch für Amazon. 

Dabei ist es so einfach ... habe mir gerade vor ein paar Tagen einen neuen Mobilfunkvertrag online geholt. 
Neuer Personalausweis mit Onlinefunktion sowie Smartphone mit PostIdent App sind alles was man braucht. 
Webseite verlinkt auf PostIdent Seite, man hält das Smartphone vor den Monitor und scannt den QR Code in die PostIdent App, dann hält man seinen Personalausweis an das Smartphone und zack, man ist identifiziert und freigeschaltet. 

Aber sicher kommen jetzt wieder die Neumalklugen, Kinder könnten Mami und Papi ja den Perso klauen, deswegen ist das zu unsicher ... aber ehrlich was soll man sonst für ein Verfahren zur Altersverifikation nehmen?


----------

